# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  How precisely are parameters set and used in datasets in SSRS?

## Complete

Am I the only one to notice some strange glitches with this software tool?    I think not.  I remember finding someone online describe a problem where he got an unusual error and the way he fixed the issue was that he simply created a new report from scratch and recreate all the objects and settings in the report.  It was concluded that what caused the error was that "if there is a lot going on in visual studio, sometimes the SSRS report will get confused".  It seems that if repeatedly add and delete content, remnants of what was added lingers hidden in the code.

The problem I am having is with a date time class.  In the end, the report will have a data driven subscription where the current date is sent to the report as a parameter and this will cause the datasets to generate the proper queries of the database because it the "rundate" variable will be used in a WHERE clause.

How precisely are parameters set and used in datasets in SSRS?   I have declared rundate as a parameter on the main report. I have set it to have a default value.  So, I assume, I do not have to declare it in the datasets of the report and I assume that I do not have to initialize it to any value.  Am I wrong?

I get errors and warnings when I update the dataset queries and click on OK.  I maybe I am wrong.  Please advise.

----------

